# Asus xonar dx  no sound in freebsd



## damfreebsd (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi, I'm not getting sound from my Asus Xonar DX. 

`pciconf -lv`


```
none1@pci0:8:4:0:   class=0x040100 card=0x82751043 chip=0x878813f6 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'C-Media Electronics Inc'
    device     = 'CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
```

/boot/loader.conf


```
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
sound_load="YES"
```


/etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="dambsd"
scrnmap="NO"
keymap="latinamerican.kbd"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
dbus_enable="yes"
fuse_enable="YES"
```


I don't know what to do,
best regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2017)

Try `kldload snd_driver` and post the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`.


----------



## damfreebsd (Sep 25, 2017)

i tried to load the module and the outpost of cat /dev/sndstat is 


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks like it only detected the audio of the videocard, which means I'm afraid the Xonar is not a supported audio device.

You could try audio/oss, it has some drivers for hardware that's not supported (like the Soundblaster X-fi). But I have no idea if it supports the Xonar.


----------



## abishai (Sep 26, 2017)

This one looks interesting. https://github.com/polachok/xonar-freebsd
I suppose, one can add dx vendor id and check if it still works.
https://github.com/polachok/xonar-freebsd/blob/master/xonar.c#L99
Chances are good - driver definitely supports CMI8788


----------



## damfreebsd (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot but how do i install that?


----------

